# A merry furrychristmas card for everyone



## jcfynx (Dec 27, 2009)

Howlo everyone! ^_^ I made you a furrychristmas card (a little bit late this year!) Haha, I was going to post it to FA, but since I happen to be just a little bit banned at the moment (-.- I thought I would post it here for you to enjoy. ^^ (Wait for it....there's more after the song! I kinda sound like a baka though...)

[NSFW] http://friendship.furfag.com/frash/merryfurrychristmas.swf

Oh well, hope everyone had a nice Furrychristmas time. ^^ Byebye~


----------



## pheonix (Dec 27, 2009)

NSFW tag would be nice. I saw the word penis too.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 27, 2009)

Meh. Mine's better. I handwrote it with love. 

Also, yes, for God's sakes, PLEASE put a Goddamn NSW tag on it!


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2009)

Why is there a male in the thong.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll be quite honest and say that the bunny is sexy though.



szopaw said:


> Why is there a male in the thong.



Cause man thongs are hot.

also, furries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> also, furries.


so true


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

JC, friend-san, could you please post an english transcript of what you said in the video? It would be most kawaii desu ne~


----------



## Thatch (Dec 27, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cause man thongs are hot.



I'd say they're pretty drafty.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I'd say they're pretty drafty.



Oh you. :3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 27, 2009)

I almost didn't make it to the end I was laughing so hard. I could've sworn I heard "furry to the end" amongst all the AZNspeak. Nice bit of subliminal messaging there.


----------



## Hir (Dec 27, 2009)

get those weebs out of my fandom. >:c


----------

